# Welches Weltraum-4X?



## Healrox (27. Februar 2016)

Nun ist ja das Master of Orion reboot im Anmarsch und ich merke, das ich auf sowas mal wieder Lust habe.
Nun wird ja das neue MoO wohl nicht die Offenbarung und da wollte ich euch mal fragen, was denn grad so das Maß aller Dinge ist.
Ich habe früher viel Galactic Civilisations II und Sins Of A Solar Empire gezockt und so wie ich das sehe, ist Letzteres (Rebellion) immer noch der absolute Platzhirsch, an dem weder GalCiv III noch das neue MoO vorbei kommt.
Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Februar 2016)

Also ich fand die LPs vom MoO Reboot bisher vielversprechend. Es fehlt noch ne Ecke an Möglichkeiten, aber es ist ja noch nicht fertig und wird möglicherweise erst mit DLCs auf den Stand eines Civ V BNW gehoben.

Was mir recht viel Spaß gemacht hat, sind:

Endless Space
Stardrive 1 & 2

Endless Space wirkt leider nur etwas steril und patzt recht derbe beim Flottenmanagement. Das untaktische Weltraumgefecht muss man leider in Kauf nehmen.
Aber man sollte dem Spiel wirklich eine Chance nach dem 1. und 2. verkorksten Durchlauf geben, denn erst dann versteht man es wirklich.
Die Helden haben mehr Tiefe als in anderen Titeln und auch die nach "biom" spezialisierten Planeten haben ihren Reiz. Auch, dass man die Gebäude nur einmal pro System errichten muss, verwirrt nur kurz und ist später wirklich praktisch. Hier wird auch keine vermeintliche Komplexität geklaut, denn das stumpfe Abklappern einer Prioritätenliste im Gebäudebau hat mMn nicht wirklich etwas mit Entscheidungen zu tun.

Stardrive hat die spaßigsten Weltraumkämpfe, die ich kenne und bedient sich sonst gnadenlos bei MoO2, was den Aufbaupart angeht.
Ein paar Dinge sind besser, wie etwa die spät verfügbare Terraformung. Die Anfangsphase verläuft deutlich spannender und mit mehr Möglichkeiten auch mal Kriege vor dem "Turning Point" einer jeden Partie zu führen.
Einen deutlichen Nachteil hat das Spiel leider, dass es quasi ein "ein Mann Projekt" ist, und so noch deutlich hinter den Ambitionen zurückhängt.
Aber die Treibstoff, Munition, Erkundungs, Schild usw. Mechaniken für die Schiffe funktionieren.
Als wesentliches Manko bleibt (bis zu einem abschließendem Patch), dass es keine "Siege" und somit befriedigend abgeschlossenen Matches gibt. (abseits von "alles ausradieren")

GalCiv 3 und "Soße" ersticken einen, meiner Meinung nach, in deutlich zuviel Mikromanagement und können vom "Imperator"-Gefühl nicht wirklich mit den beiden da oben mithalten.


----------



## Healrox (28. Februar 2016)

Hab mich jetzt mal mit Endless Space 2 beschäftigt. So richtig signifikant besser ist das Flottenmanagement auch nicht. Aber es hat sehr gute Ansätze. Nur werd ich dem Spiel mal noch ein halbes Jahr geben. Zu viele Beschwerden über zu große Bugs auch nach Patch 1.2.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Februar 2016)

Sins of a Solar Empire - wohl noch das Beste auch nach all den Jahren !


----------

